# Because, photography! ( pic heavy )



## Ferguson K

Okay. I've realized I've been flooding my BYH page with too many pictures... of unrelated things.  SO! Here we go. A photography page of things just because.


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Southern by choice

Who is the dog (6th picture down in second series)?  I LIKE!

The dogs are too funny! I was trying to tell you all the ones I really liked but you didn't number them... and then I lost count. 
I am getting old.

Pics are great! Would you mind if I put some on your thread? Could be fun... I have a cool few of the land.

Did I say I love that red dog!


----------



## Ferguson K

That's Mr old man Titan. He's 14 this year, 15 in May. I'll have to do a post on just him for you.  I have THOUSANDS of pictures of that dog.

He's my heart. I've owned many dogs, that gentle man there is special. 

Post away!! I LOVE pictures.


----------



## Southern by choice

Ferguson K said:


> That's Mr old man Titan. He's 14 this year, 15 in May. I'll have to do a post on just him for you.  I have THOUSANDS of pictures of that dog.
> 
> He's my heart. I've owned many dogs, that gentle man there is special.
> 
> Post away!! I LOVE pictures.



He LOOKS special... something about his eyes, and face, he looks regal, and keen ... 
I can't tell you how many times I have scrolled back to his picture.
Something special about him.
Weird huh... but I love him and I don't even know him. 
Now I just sound crazy.

I would love for you to do a post about him.


----------



## Ferguson K

I got Titan when I was ten, maybe eleven years old. He wasn't my first dog, but he will surely be the first dog to leave an impression. That being said, I have seen many dogs come and go in my short life. A dog is only here for a whisper compared to the noise we leave in our wake.

Titan came in yelling.

One morning in May as I was coming home from school, I happened to see a dog tied up to a tire on the side of the road. I stopped and untied him. He followed me home. He was hyper, rambunctious, destructive, loud, smart, off the wall, sensitive, brilliant, patient, kind, protective, and most importantly, mine. We went EVERYWHERE together. If I was out riding my horse? Guess where he was. Right behind me. If I was off on my bike? Right behind me. Off for school or training? At home guarding my mother. He can't go everywhere. He's a dog.

Titan has seen the birth of many litters of puppies and kittens. Cleaned them side by side with their mothers. He has whined and paced the incubator during hatch times when the chicks are coming. He LOVES babies. Even baby humans. Titan has always been some sort of special.

When I was seventeen, Titan took a bullet for me. A shot gun blast right to the hip. He survived.

He once got kicked in the head by my horse so hard you could see brain tissue. I carried his limp body, while I screamed for help, back to the barn. The vet said he wouldn't survive. He did.

Titan once fell out of the back of a moving vehicle. Again, he survived.

Titan stayed with my mother for four years while she lived alone and dealt with an empty nest. Only to come back to me faithful and loving as ever when I was finally done being young and dumb. He survived.

Now, 14 and riddled with cancer, I can only close my eyes and try to think of every memory he has lain on so SO many lives. This will be the only dog I ever have a funeral for. There's to many people that want to be by his side as he's lain to rest. He's touched *many* lives.

He is great at rounding up loose poultry. Great at telling you where the 'babies' are. He can even tell someone they're pregnant before they know it. He told my best friend all three times, and my sister twice. This dog is just... Special. The big red dog.




Titan helped Skylar ( nephew ) learn to walk, run, and play.




He was always patient.




Titan helped us make poor decisions in music as teenagers.




When times got tough? Titan didn't judge us. He jumped right in the back of that old pickemup and said where are we going? Lets do this!




Always right behind me. Even when we were so broke we could only afford rice for everyone. Including the dogs.




His face tells his entire story.




Sometimes, though, he just wants a bite of pizza.




This old man is covered in cancerous lumps. He will bite you if you reach for his feet. He will let you do anything you want... just don't reach for his feet! He has been my right hand man for many years. He has been the rock my mother stood on when she made some bad decisions in her life. He has been the baby sitter to many. The watchman for more. The protector, the guardian, the wise man. His throne is the couch. His crown isn't needed to know he is king.

We were told six months ago we would be lucky to see him make it through Christmas. At that time, Titan couldn't walk. He had taken a bad fall from the front porch and had major spinal swelling. They didn't think it would go away. He's not only walking again, but riding. We went on a SLOW SHORT ride a few weeks ago, and he did just fine.

Although he now has a permanent limp, we can all still close our eyes and picture the young dog who ran everywhere he went. Who once leapt through a glass window to go get between my mother and the neighbor, who was brutally attacking her. Who once bit and held on even after taking a gun shot. The dog who has touched so many is oh so happy in his retirement.

I just can not say enough about him.

Fourteen. Going on three.









@Southern by choice this is for you. He's my one of a kind.


----------



## Southern by choice

You have no idea how much this touches my heart.
Thank you so much. 

Had to stop crying before I posted.
When I saw his picture .... well just hard to explain.... he simply spoke to my heart and I'll leave it there.

There is NOTHING like a great dog...NOTHING.


----------



## goatgurl

i really can't say anything, eyes are leaking.  what a great dog.  you are so blessed to have him in your life.


----------



## Ferguson K

He truly is special. I could post a picture a day of him for the next fifteen years and still not post enough to show his story.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

What they said!  He's pretty special.


----------



## Latestarter

<-for you  <-- for Titan. I know he'll be missed terribly when the time comes.


----------



## Southern by choice

Kinda feels weird to put just regular pics on here now.
In my mind this is Titan's thread.

Can you make this Titan's thread and do a new photography one.


----------



## Ferguson K

Titan will get his own thread in time. However I can post pictures of him often here with little stories. He's always into something. 

Here look, distraction!






















If this didn't help, I can always just make this Titan's thread and post pupdates.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Southern by choice said:


> Weird huh... but I love him and I don't even know him.


No, that's not weird Southern!   



Ferguson K said:


> I got Titan when I was ten, maybe eleven years old. He wasn't my first dog, but he will surely be the first dog to leave an impression. That being said, I have seen many dogs come and go in my short life. A dog is only here for a whisper compared to the noise we leave in our wake.
> 
> Titan came in yelling.
> 
> One morning in May as I was coming home from school, I happened to see a dog tied up to a tire on the side of the road. I stopped and untied him. He followed me home. He was hyper, rambunctious, destructive, loud, smart, off the wall, sensitive, brilliant, patient, kind, protective, and most importantly, mine. We went EVERYWHERE together. If I was out riding my horse? Guess where he was. Right behind me. If I was off on my bike? Right behind me. Off for school or training? At home guarding my mother. He can't go everywhere. He's a dog.
> 
> Titan has seen the birth of many litters of puppies and kittens. Cleaned them side by side with their mothers. He has whined and paced the incubator during hatch times when the chicks are coming. He LOVES babies. Even baby humans. Titan has always been some sort of special.
> 
> When I was seventeen, Titan took a bullet for me. A shot gun blast right to the hip. He survived.
> 
> He once got kicked in the head by my horse so hard you could see brain tissue. I carried his limp body, while I screamed for help, back to the barn. The vet said he wouldn't survive. He did.
> 
> Titan once fell out of the back of a moving vehicle. Again, he survived.
> 
> Titan stayed with my mother for four years while she lived alone and dealt with an empty nest. Only to come back to me faithful and loving as ever when I was finally done being young and dumb. He survived.
> 
> Now, 14 and riddled with cancer, I can only close my eyes and try to think of every memory he has lain on so SO many lives. This will be the only dog I ever have a funeral for. There's to many people that want to be by his side as he's lain to rest. He's touched *many* lives.
> 
> He is great at rounding up loose poultry. Great at telling you where the 'babies' are. He can even tell someone they're pregnant before they know it. He told my best friend all three times, and my sister twice. This dog is just... Special. The big red dog.
> 
> View attachment 12450
> Titan helped Skylar ( nephew ) learn to walk, run, and play.
> 
> View attachment 12451
> He was always patient.
> 
> View attachment 12452
> Titan helped us make poor decisions in music as teenagers.
> 
> View attachment 12453
> When times got tough? Titan didn't judge us. He jumped right in the back of that old pickemup and said where are we going? Lets do this!
> 
> View attachment 12454
> Always right behind me. Even when we were so broke we could only afford rice for everyone. Including the dogs.
> 
> View attachment 12455
> His face tells his entire story.
> 
> View attachment 12456
> Sometimes, though, he just wants a bite of pizza.
> 
> View attachment 12457
> This old man is covered in cancerous lumps. He will bite you if you reach for his feet. He will let you do anything you want... just don't reach for his feet! He has been my right hand man for many years. He has been the rock my mother stood on when she made some bad decisions in her life. He has been the baby sitter to many. The watchman for more. The protector, the guardian, the wise man. His throne is the couch. His crown isn't needed to know he is king.
> 
> We were told six months ago we would be lucky to see him make it through Christmas. At that time, Titan couldn't walk. He had taken a bad fall from the front porch and had major spinal swelling. They didn't think it would go away. He's not only walking again, but riding. We went on a SLOW SHORT ride a few weeks ago, and he did just fine.
> 
> Although he now has a permanent limp, we can all still close our eyes and picture the young dog who ran everywhere he went. Who once leapt through a glass window to go get between my mother and the neighbor, who was brutally attacking her. Who once bit and held on even after taking a gun shot. The dog who has touched so many is oh so happy in his retirement.
> 
> I just can not say enough about him.
> 
> Fourteen. Going on three.
> 
> View attachment 12458
> 
> View attachment 12459
> 
> @Southern by choice this is for you. He's my one of a kind.


Aww, what a sweet, heroic, wonderful dog Titan is! Thank you for sharing this @Ferguson K, that was beautiful! It must be so hard to see your four-legged friend like this!


----------



## Southern by choice

Alright... 
So my eldest daughter hopes to become an entomologist with studies in arachnology too.  Don't ask me.... I have no idea what the obsession with spiders is all about. So we have lots of freaky pics- although they are cool creatures... 

1 A favorite of mine


 

2 This is one of my favorites too 


 

3 The mantis is really a neat creature!


 

4 Can you see it?  


 

5 I made her wear a glove! It is as big as her hand! 


 

6 We'd never seen this one before...Cool though


----------



## babsbag

@Southern by choice ...The moth is beautiful, the tarantula not so much, the mantis is a weird color compared to ones in CA.

Titan sounds like the perfect dog and he is lucky to have you, and vice versa. How could someone leave a dog chained to a tire on the side of road?  He knew he found a friend for life when you set him free.


----------



## Ferguson K

@babsbag

The area we were living when I found Titan was not so great. Sunnyside/third ward in Houston. AKA the ghetto.

Southern, is that a spider? Pressed against the bark?


----------



## Southern by choice

Yep! I was just about to lean on the tree and my son said Mom- don't put your hand there.

@babsbag - often we see them green but they have the ability to camouflage- this one was taken off some branches.

I love the first one- White Marked Tussock Moth Caterpillar


----------



## Ferguson K

I took this picture about five/six years ago. It's still one of my favorites. 



 

These bison were in south Texas on a big ranch. It was spring and they were calving. I took way to many pictures ... LOL



 

 

 



Look closely.


----------



## Ferguson K

We have those moths everywhere here.


----------



## Southern by choice

OK I give up. 
What am I not seeing?

I like the B/W pic and the Bison are cool. I like the fenceline one too.

Here are a few more...
We won't run the fencing in most of these areas because we want the wildlife. We have a great beaver dam  that is so cool. We have otters here too but not many.  This is part of the property our neighbors let us use. 

1 Beavers dam



 

2 Sooo cool!


 

3 I love the beauty of the land


 

4 Thought this was the coolest fungi


 

5 The pond where the kids go fishing 


 

6 A Moon Flower- Just starting to open up! These are huge and gorgeous- the perfect white... also extremely toxic to everything.
being a moon flower they only open at night


 

7 This is in our buck field. 


 

8 DD insisted on getting the underneath shot 


 

9 Simple but so intricate


----------



## Ferguson K

Your property is gorgeous. I'm jealous!

The picture of the hay is hiding a grass hopper.

1. Mom's eye ( the only animal in this series still alive )




2.) Stick's eye at 25




3.) Shawnee's face, the morning before we found her forever sleeping under her favorite tree.




4.) Mary's eye.




5.) Tree moss.




6.) Barbed wire.



7.) Holly dog! Holly was an amazimg dog. We had 8 great years together.


----------



## Ferguson K

1. ) Prudence




2. ) Hard at work





3.) Working man.



4. ) Yaupon in bloom.



5. ) Play time!





6. ) Nee Nee Nee



7.) Lilly 



8. ) Hamburg in strut.


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Very nice pics!!


----------



## goatgurl

enjoyed them, thanks


----------



## samssimonsays

Your photos are amazing, I don't need to explain just amazing. I especially cried with Titan's story. There are just some dogs that are special. I had one growing up as well. She took a large piece of my heart with her when we laid her to rest but I wouldn't trade those memories for anything.


----------



## Ferguson K

I just love taking pictures. My camera is the most expensive thing I own ( electronic wise) and was a gift from my husband. Two years ago I was taking pictures with a point and shoot style camera, I loved them but never could quite capture what I was going for...

Here's some of those ( I stole these off of my profile onto my phone and reloaded them so I'm not sure the quality on a computer. I can try again when I get home. ) 

1.) Creek bed, east Texas.


 

2. ) Looking through a hole in a bridge to the creek below.


 

3.) My dad fishing.


 

4.) Tracks


 

5.) Ferris Hawk hunting.


 

6.) My dad.


 

7.) My heeler. Had her 12 years. 


 

8.) Daffodil's 


 

9.) My junior year pig at the Harris show.




 although I could probably post pictures all day everyday for y'all I probably shouldn't. 

I am going on a hike this weekend. Hopefully we get some good ones then.


----------



## Southern by choice

We love pics! It is fun!
I have a bajillion too but not a good camera... and now all I have is a phone 

One day I will get another real camera. My BEST camera is a Nikon-- but it takes FILM! 

We do alot with wildlife here because there is so much of it!
My BEST pics are all on film. I have some great photos of Eleuthera, Bahamas.... and so many of our Poison Dart froms- so many varieties - Mantellas, gekkos, panther chameleon ... many more frogs LOL
Loved frogs- can you tell


----------



## Ferguson K

I have an old Nikon. 9m? I think. Its from the 70s. Can't find film for it. Used to love processing film on the lab. Now it sits on a shelf like a designer toy.


----------



## Southern by choice

You wanna see some more? I have a great mushroom one.


----------



## Ferguson K

Yes please!


----------



## Southern by choice

I really like the pics of your dad. They are special.

I LOVE this one! I like how the light is filtering through it... You Like?
Have to say they don't come out so great uploaded to the forum. 
1.



 

The rest are water pics... I think I already posted the beaver dam...  All the pics are taken by everyone in the family- we are all picture takers. 
2.


 

3.


 

4.


 

5.


 

Snowy and icy
6.


 

7.


 

8. oops out of order


 

My favs are 1 & 2


----------



## Ferguson K

Running water is my enemy. Love them!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

I am a "terra" girl all the way! I have respect for the water.
The most powerful thing I have ever seen was at "the rocks" it was on the Atlantic side of Eleuthera, Bahamas... we were on the Caribbean side but went a mile across to the other side of the island to see the "rocks" there were coves etc... I was down in the cove in the rocks when tide came in... it was so fast I had to get out quick. I stayed for awhile at the edge.... the power behind the waves crashing into the side was... there really are no words. There were "puddles" carved on the coral rock bed that would fill and be cleaned and in theses shallow fooot deep puddles was amazing life! Little bumble bee looking fish, crabs and a teeny tiny octipus or squid (not sure which one)! Yet the water coming in would give everything needed to sustain what was there. 
I have never HEARD or SEEN anything like it. You could feel, hear and see the power. 
I was in awe... truly made me look at God and think how awesome He is in all that He has created. Seeing the most powerful thing I'd ever seen and then to realize that was nothing compared to my God. All He would have to do is SPEAK to it and it would be still. Very surreal moment.
Most pics have memories for me. That was one.


----------



## Southern by choice

K- my son got some pics today... as you know I LOVE fungi
Yes the photos are redundant but I think they are so cool! The reflection of the trees on the pond I liked too! Can't wait to get a real camera again! If you click to make it big you really get to see the detail.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Very nice! What a cool-colored fungus!


----------



## Dogma




----------



## Latestarter

Well... it seems the name is appropriate!


----------



## Ferguson K

That picture sums up dog ownership perfectly.


----------



## Dogma




----------



## Ferguson K

Cuties!


----------



## Ferguson K

I've been in South Texas the last few days. My dad runs a large deer ranch down here. Getting to spend time with him this Christmas has been absolutely wonderful. Getting to spend time away from home, from the stress and go of everyday life has been amazing.

Here's a few of the great moments captured on film. Wildlife photography was once upon a time what I planned on doing with my life.

1. ) Blue Scale Quail - male, heading to sentry duty.





2. ) Blue Scale Quail - same male, taking up a sentry post on our trailer.





3. ) Young buck coming up to the protein feeders.





4. ) Six year old buck coming in to feed.





5. ) Oriole





6. ) Yellow butterfly, not sure what kind.





7. ) Mockingbird.





8. ) Cardinal





9. ) Another Oriole





10. ) More Blue Scale Quail - running from a predator in the sky.





I have tons more... but these are my favorites.  sort of.


----------



## Southern by choice

So cool! The quail- are they in abundance there?  Very interseting color.  My DS would be drooling over the bucks! 
Love #5 with the Oriole.
Glad you are enjoying time with your dad!


----------



## Ferguson K

They are definitely everywhere here. My dad has spent a few years now helping with habitat and predator control to allow the quail to bloom. Just six years ago there was so few on this ranch you wouldn't see them. Just up by base camp there's hundreds of them. Not including throughout the property ( 6000 acres ). He's done wonders.

I LOVE the Oriole's out here. There's three kind. I wish I had a better lens so I could get a close up of some of the ones that refuse to let me near.


----------



## Latestarter

Those bucks are to drool over... Is it a private hunting ranch or one that has hunters pay to hunt? I was doing a little looking around and was aghast at what some of the hunt camps "charge" for a mature buck whitetail deer... We're talking thousands of dollars! Maybe an acquaintance of the daughter of the ranch manager could get a discount? 

Thanks again for sharing your pics, they are beautiful.


----------



## Ferguson K

Latestarter said:


> Those bucks are to drool over... Is it a private hunting ranch or one that has hunters pay to hunt? I was doing a little looking around and was aghast at what some of the hunt camps "charge" for a mature buck whitetail deer... We're talking thousands of dollars! Maybe an acquaintance of the daughter of the ranch manager could get a discount?
> 
> Thanks again for sharing your pics, they are beautiful.



LOL!!!

It's private. Owned by a major carpet/builder corporation. Employees only. Occasionally they let wounded soldiers and such hunt though.


----------



## Ferguson K

It was a beautiful day to be a pollinator around here. I had fun chasing bee's and wasps until I accidentally found a red wasp nest.

Whoopss.


----------



## CinnamonEli

Oooooo photography thread


----------



## Beekissed

1. Mountain stream






2.  Apple tree on a pink morning





3.  Jersey/Angus hiefer, Shade





4. Bluegrass Valley, VA~a 42 mi. long valley in Highland County, VA




5.  After an ice storm, the sun appeared...view from the front porch.  





6.  Brown dog, brown leaves...Jake





7.  Pumpkin harvest




8.  Fire on the mountain, lightning in the air....gold in them hills.  Sunset over the ridge.





9.  Snow and sun





10.  X2 





11.  My thinkin' bench...I sit here and talk to God, think of projects to do on the homestead, etc.




12.  Great Grandma's Cabin...it's where love lives.  





13. Apple blossom




14.  Little schweety, little puddle, big fun.




15.  Baby blue eyes





16.  Chicken family portrait.


----------



## TAH

Beautiful pics.


----------



## Alexz7272

Oooh yay! People who like photography too! 

Moon 



 
My whole world, my lab Lady




 Backpacking across the Continental Divide 


 
Another view from the same backpacking trip

 Another backpacking shot, looked so much better in Black & white!

 
Moon #2




Pup #2 of three, Zasha


----------



## Beekissed

Wowza!!!!  You are GOOD!!!!  And your camera must be really good as well....I feel like I can reach out and touch everything in those pics!    Just stunning...all of them.   

How in the world do you get such good pics of your dogs???  Mine want to be right up in my face if I have anything in my hands, then when they get bored of it all, I can't get them to look alert for a picture...they always look like they just got beaten with a big stick or they are sleeping.


----------



## CinnamonEli

Beekissed said:


> Wowza!!!!  You are GOOD!!!!  And your camera must be really good as well....I feel like I can reach out and touch everything in those pics!    Just stunning...all of them.
> 
> How in the world do you get such good pics of your dogs???  Mine want to be right up in my face if I have anything in my hands, then when they get bored of it all, I can't get them to look alert for a picture...they always look like they just got beaten with a big stick or they are sleeping.


My dogs, sheep, and horses are the same way (as well as some of the chickens).  They have to be right in my face or with nose pressed up against the camera.  
There a very rare times where I can catch them not paying attention to me and get some good pics.


----------



## Alexz7272

Thank you  Photography is a favorite hobby of mine and I live in beautiful Colorado, so not too hard to find something picture worthy! Inuse a Canon Rebel T5I and know how to use photoshop as well, it helps sharpen the pictures and bring out the original colors more  

It is not so easy! Our third pup Keisha will NOT settle for a photo, hence why I have none  

I really love your red bench photo, it is perfect


----------



## Ferguson K

Love that picture of Jake!

@Alexz7272 love thewilderness!  I wish I could get out in it more


----------



## Ferguson K

Got the chance to photograph a wedding today. Here's the sneak peaks I released to the newly weds. They were an adorable couple. She's pregnant, but they've been together for years. The husband was told he would never have kids. Then, TADA! Surprise! 

The family was  beautiful. Wedding was small and gorgeous. Can't wait to finish going through this set.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhhh!


----------



## Alexz7272

Thought I'd share some more!


----------



## Ferguson K

What is that top picture?


----------



## Alexz7272

@TAH They were ice crystals formed by a waterfall during the winter


----------



## Ferguson K

Chasing hummingbirds.


----------



## luvmypets

First off, its so great to see others who are obsessed with photography as much as I am. When I was little my mom always got mad at me for filling up her memory card  So I would often get a camera as a gift. Anyways.. My dad does photography of old barns, and he has gone to a couple shows. I have been told I have a good eye, though I take pictures of literally everything, so one is bound to come out good.

Beautiful pictures everyone! Titan looks like my old dog Ginger. She was only 5 when we lost her but she was one of a kind.

Thought I would share my favorite photo.


----------



## samssimonsays

I was able to find some of my photos to share. I LOVE photography but all of mine were done with my phone. Samsung Galaxy s6

 


Excuse the nose smudges on the window... 


 



My original samsung galaxy


----------



## samssimonsays

With my Samsung galaxy s4 on our trip to Florida in 2014. These are the originals, I have edits somewhere...


----------



## samssimonsays

Last ones from Florida with the S4 phone. The last one is my favorite. I have always been a fan of editing to bring out colors and give the photo a little extra but after seeing @Ferguson K photos I REALLY have been digging the originals more than the edits!


----------



## Alexz7272

@samssimonsays Where in Florida did you take those photos? They are great! And LOVE that flower!


----------



## samssimonsays

All of the following were from my S6 phone


----------



## samssimonsays

Alexz7272 said:


> @samssimonsays Where in Florida did you take those photos? They are great! And LOVE that flower!


We were in Orlando!


----------



## Alexz7272

I cannot believe I forgot about this thread! You guys are amazing! 

Here is my only recent pictures, I've been slackinng hardcore


----------



## samssimonsays

Sorry for the blow up of photos....


----------



## samssimonsays

Alexz7272 said:


> I cannot believe I forgot about this thread! You guys are amazing!
> 
> Here is my only recent pictures, I've been slackinng hardcore
> View attachment 24502
> 
> View attachment 24503
> 
> View attachment 24504


Beautiful!


----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> First off, its so great to see others who are obsessed with photography as much as I am. *When I was little my mom always got mad at me for filling up her memory card*  So I would often get a camera as a gift.
> ...


 Showing your LACK of old age there @luvmypets. We old people got film in our stockings. About the closest thing then to what could be called a "memory card" was a note written on an index card.


----------



## samssimonsays

Bruce said:


> Showing your LACK of old age there @luvmypets. We old people got film in our stockings. About the closest thing then to what could be called a "memory card" was a note written on an index card.


----------



## Alexz7272

@samssimonsays Okay those are amazing!


----------



## Latestarter

Oh yeah... I remember my moms old brownie camera that took I believe 110 film and had these huge blue-ish flash bulbs that would virtually explode. You'd hold the camera at waist level and look down into the top of it to center the pic. I used the first "drop in" 110 cartridges in my first camera... then it got so expensive getting the films developed. Remember my first Polaroid as well. With black and white film there was this sponge with solution on it that you had to rub over the picture after it was done developing to keep it from over developing and washing out.


----------



## Ferguson K

I need to post some of my trip to Galveston


----------



## samssimonsays

Alexz7272 said:


> @samssimonsays Okay those are amazing!


Thank you! Phone camera technology has come a LONG way lol! I still want a camera (I had one but it does't take the pic anymore, sigh) but I am very happy with how well my phone does.


----------



## samssimonsays

Ferguson K said:


> I need to post some of my trip to Galveston


Um.... yes please!


----------



## Bruce

Big development was flash cubes. 4 shots before having to put a new flash bulb on the camera. And no hot bulb to deal with. Of course the flash bulb was a lot better than flash powder (no I'm not that old!)

And yeah, I forgot to say how nice those phone camera pictures are!


----------



## Latestarter

Forgot all about those multi flash bulbs (cubes) and flash bars... And yes, those original flash bulbs got extremely hot! But they also put out a much brighter/better light for the picture than those little cubes.


----------



## TAH




----------



## TAH




----------



## samssimonsays

@TAH those are beautiful! I absolutely love mountain photos,!


----------



## TAH

samssimonsays said:


> @TAH those are beautiful! I absolutely love mountain photos,!


I do to. 

Thanks


----------



## Simpleterrier




----------



## TAH

Beautiful


----------



## Simpleterrier

Thanks


----------



## Simpleterrier

we call them the uglys


----------



## Ferguson K

Your mule is adorable.


----------



## Ferguson K

Downloaded some to my phone to upload here since I keep forgetting to do it on the computer.

Some of my favorites from Galveston the other day:


----------



## Ferguson K

Some more random, but recent pictures:


----------



## luvmypets

Beautiful as always


----------



## Simpleterrier

Ferguson K said:


> Your mule is adorable.


Thanks


----------



## Simpleterrier




----------



## Bruce

Simpleterrier said:


> View attachment 24630 we call them the uglys


Tailless or busy moulting?


----------



## Simpleterrier

Cross breed and no tails when they were smaller they were really ugly looked like kiwi


----------



## Simpleterrier




----------



## luvmypets

Sunsets at our farm


----------



## Simpleterrier




----------



## luvmypets

Have some pictures I forgot about on my laptop


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Holy Cow - anybody else see the size of that pups paws????


----------



## Ferguson K

frustratedearthmother said:


> Holy Cow - anybody else see the size of that pups paws????



That's a pony.


----------



## Latestarter

Greetings @Simpleterrier and welcome to BYH! Thanks for sharing all those wonderful pictures! Looks like you live in a really nice environment. Have you done an introduction yet? Did I miss it? You really should... over in the new members area, so we can all welcome you properly! In any case, you're posting lots of pics already, so everyone is gonna love you posting!   We're a bunch of shameless picture addicts    Browse around and make yourself at home   Glad you joined us!


----------



## Simpleterrier

Thanks latestarter I will get over there and do an intro


----------



## Bruce

frustratedearthmother said:


> Holy Cow - anybody else see the size of that pups paws????



Paws?? I thought he was standing behind some small trees that were cut down!


----------



## NH homesteader

Pictures from the first post in this thread were on the homepage when I logged in...  @Ferguson K the story on Titan made me cry. There is nothing in the world like a good dog. 

And these pictures make me want to get motivated to get my "real"  camera out.  I have been slacking!


----------



## Ferguson K

He's a special dog. 

There will never be a dog to replace him. When he's gone that hole will be there forever. Just like my Trixie girl. 

He's been obsessing over all the new babies. Gets him motivated to go outside, I'll take it.


----------



## TAH

PICS!!!!!


----------



## Bruce

Very nice pictures, I'm guessing some aren't overly current


----------



## Ferguson K

I found some from when I visited my dad.


----------



## TAH

I love bird pics! 

@Bruce most of those were from our trip to alaska two years ago and from last summer in our backyard.


----------



## Ferguson K

Alaska is on my bucket list.


----------



## Ferguson K

Cedar Waxwing 


 

Scarlett Tanager


----------



## Heather Feather

Ferguson K said:


> Cedar Waxwing
> View attachment 32304
> 
> Scarlett Tanager
> View attachment 32305



Lovely!


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## Ferguson K

The Kookabura is my favorite bird! Next to the Osprey*

Then of  course the lovely, critically endangered White Rhino.


----------



## Bruce

Looks like someone went to the zoo!


----------



## Ferguson K

No, no zoo. There are wild lions, tigers, and bears in East Texas. 

We went to the Lufkin Zoo.


----------



## Bruce

Lions and Tigers and Bears OH MY!!!!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop

I have always dreamt of this moment. Can I post some!? And is it okay if I have edited the photo? I ha E some that I haven't edited, but I have a lot I have!


----------



## Ferguson K

Post away!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop

I have A LOT, but I'll only post a few for now!


----------



## luvmypets

Ah I was looking for this thread but I had forgotten where it was  whoops...Anyways I had a photo shoot yesterday as the weather was really nice, so I shall share some of my newest pictures  

Two of our Alpacas, Onyx and Geno 




Our first lamb of the season Brutus, he is going on three months in june! 


 

One of my favorite boys Bolero, and yes I was lying on the ground for this picture 


 

Another picture of Bolero, this time he was sunbathing. Just like horses they look dead when they do this 


 

Brutus's sister Stella followed by Simon


 

Probably one of my favorite photos, I snapped this picture of one of my new pekin ducks.




Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Ferguson K

I LOVE THE PICTURE OF THE SMILING LAMB.

Stinking cute.

@BunnyBoxHop I have a Siamese cat, too!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop

Cool! Well, I actually got rid of him like 2 days ago, because he was chasing a cat that we have had for about 8 or 9 years into a busy road, so... Yeah, you see how that went for him!  I do miss him a little though. He had really BIG blue eyes. THEY ALWAYS LOOK DILATED!!!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop

I might not have used the right word!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop

Ferguson K said:


> I LOVE THE PICTURE OF THE SMILING LAMB.
> 
> Stinking cute.
> 
> @BunnyBoxHop I have a Siamese cat, too!


Cool! Well, I actually got rid of him like 2 days ago, because he was chasing a cat that we have had for about 8 or 9 years into a busy road, so... Yeah, you see how that went for him!  I do miss him a little though. He had really BIG blue eyes. THEY ALWAYS LOOK DILATED!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I love photography! I actually considered doing something with it but my SIL started a photography business about that time so I just stick to taking pics for fun. No editing here. Most taken with my iPhone. I do have a Canon Rebel but it’s hard to carry it around with 3 kids! I’ve gone through my phone and will share a few up through May 2017 (I have 4000 pics on my phone! Lol)...

I really like sunrises and sunsets on the farm!
1.


 
2. Rainbow over the farm (if you look close it’s a double!)


3. Social Pig 


 
4.


5. Ryder- mini horse (rehomed when he bit DD1)



6. Moxie 



7. Maxine and Big Boy


8. 

9. Mya 


10. Fishing on DH’s BDay


----------



## Latestarter

You have a fishin' pond on your place?  I sure want one here, and have th room, but no the $$ to do it.


----------



## Bruce

Just make a wide spot in the creek @Latestarter, seems like it was plenty overfull earlier this week.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Latestarter said:


> You have a fishin' pond on your place?  I sure want one here, and have th room, but no the $$ to do it.



We don’t have a pond. I don’t know if we could. There are lots of sink holes. This is at DH’s brother’s place. My dad’s parents also have a stocked pond and we have family friends the next County over with three stocked ponds so no shortage of places to go. My mom would love to be able to fish every day. The kids love it too.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

He could always dam it up with a spillway...minimal digging required!  

If we ever make it down that way @Latestarter, I have several family members that are capable of driving the equipment required to dig a pond and spread the dirt. They’d love to do it, as it’s something you enjoy if you pay the rental fees! Lol


----------



## BunnyBoxHop

Wehner Homestead said:


> I love photography! I actually considered doing something with it but my SIL started a photography business about that time so I just stick to taking pics for fun. No editing here. Most taken with my iPhone. I do have a Canon Rebel but it’s hard to carry it around with 3 kids! I’ve gone through my phone and will share a few up through May 2017 (I have 4000 pics on my phone! Lol)...
> 
> I really like sunrises and sunsets on the farm!
> 1.
> View attachment 44380
> 2. Rainbow over the farm (if you look close it’s a double!)View attachment 44381
> 3. Social Pig
> View attachment 44382
> 4.View attachment 44383
> 5. Ryder- mini horse (rehomed when he bit DD1)
> View attachment 44384
> 6. Moxie
> View attachment 44385
> 7. Maxine and Big BoyView attachment 44386
> 8. View attachment 443879. Mya View attachment 44388
> 10. Fishing on DH’s BDayView attachment 44389


Ooh!!! Gorgeous pictures!! Amazing!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@BunnyBoxHop Thank you! I love taking pics on the farm. Here’s a few more...

1. Sunset Over Cattle




2. Foggy Sunrise Over the Hayfield


3. Family Baling Hay (there’s all three kiddos on the wagon) 


4. Monarch Butterfly



5. Sunrise (that’s the shop)


6. Colorful Sunset


7. Icy Coop Latch


 
8. Iced Pine



9. Sunrise Coming Up Drive


----------



## greybeard

Wehner Homestead said:


> 9. Sunrise Coming Up Drive



Most folks go right to the sunrise......I immediately noticed the really nice tight fence!
That, is how wire is supposed to be tensioned!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop

Wehner Homestead said:


> @BunnyBoxHop Thank you! I love taking pics on the farm. Here’s a few more...
> 
> 1. Sunset Over Cattle
> View attachment 45511
> 2. Foggy Sunrise Over the HayfieldView attachment 45512
> 3. Family Baling Hay (there’s all three kiddos on the wagon) View attachment 45513
> 4. Monarch Butterfly
> View attachment 45515
> 5. Sunrise (that’s the shop)View attachment 45516
> 6. Colorful SunsetView attachment 45517
> 7. Icy Coop Latch
> View attachment 45518
> 8. Iced Pine
> View attachment 45519
> 9. Sunrise Coming Up DriveView attachment 45520


You're welcome!
Wow! Those are awesome as well!!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop

I'd love to post some pictures I have, but sadly, my phone hear lately, doesn't want me uploading any. Lol


----------



## Hybridchucks

Just wondering, what type of cameras do y'all use? I'm trying to persuade my parents to get me one ;P lol
What Nikon or Cannon is best for nature photography? thats a big question i think


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I use a Canon Rebel when I can make myself carry it. All of mine were taken on my iPhone. My SIL is a photographer and only uses Canon cameras.


----------



## Latestarter

Today, most phones have cameras the equal of anything you can buy with the name "camera" on it for a layperson to use for routine, everyday pictures. Only a professional photographer really requires an actual camera anymore, unless you require long range shots or specialty filters. Even the cheapest digital cameras are as good or better than cameras used for professional photography as recent as 10 years ago.


----------



## Hybridchucks

Wehner Homestead said:


> I use a Canon Rebel when I can make myself carry it. All of mine were taken on my iPhone. My SIL is a photographer and only uses Canon cameras.


Ah thank you! 



Latestarter said:


> Today, most phones have cameras the equal of anything you can buy with the name "camera" on it for a layperson to use for routine, everyday pictures. Only a professional photographer really requires an actual camera anymore, unless you require long range shots or specialty filters. Even the cheapest digital cameras are as good or better than cameras used for professional photography as recent as 10 years ago.


Oh okay, thank you!


----------



## Alexz7272

@Hybridchucks I started with a Canon EOS Rebel T5 but just graduated to a Sony A6500. I haven't used it a lot as I got it for Christmas but I will share some pictures once I finish editing them! It is an amazing camera but  expensive, the lenses are expensive too which sucks. But I needed a mirrorless because I do a lot of backpacking and needed a lighter camera. 
What kind f camera are you looking for?


----------



## Alexz7272

These two were with my *Canon*: 



 

 


And this is the only photo I have completed with my *Sony A6500*: 


 
Its my neighbors little guy Creek!


----------



## Hybridchucks

Alexz7272 said:


> @Hybridchucks I started with a Canon EOS Rebel T5 but just graduated to a Sony A6500. I haven't used it a lot as I got it for Christmas but I will share some pictures once I finish editing them! It is an amazing camera but  expensive, the lenses are expensive too which sucks. But I needed a mirrorless because I do a lot of backpacking and needed a lighter camera.
> What kind f camera are you looking for?


Oh okay! Well I'm not very familiar with camera types but i think probably canon... cheaper the better  



Alexz7272 said:


> These two were with my *Canon*:
> View attachment 45550 View attachment 45551
> 
> 
> And this is the only photo I have completed with my *Sony A6500*:
> View attachment 45552
> Its my neighbors little guy Creek!


They are gorgeous!!


----------



## Bruce

It has gotten to the point that the number of megapixels is irrelevant unless you plan to print big format pictures as most cameras are capable of very fine detail. You sure don't want to post big files on a forum, it would take a long time to load. Plus some people have limited data/month, you would not be their friend . As @Latestarter said, lots of people are posting pictures from their phones. What you lose with those isn't detail but the ability to zoom. 2X is OK if the subject is 20' away, but of no real value at distance. They are good for those "wish I had my camera" fairly close photos though. I don't have a camera on my phone (nor do I carry it around most of the time) so I do miss some "would be nice" photos.

My requirements are primarily a long OPTICAL telephoto number. Digital zoom just copies pixels and makes the picture fuzzy as you enlarge it. My camera is a Nikon CoolPix P610, got it a couple of years ago. Telephoto is 60X of the MINIMUM focal length. I think 3X is about what you see with the naked eye so max optical telephoto is about 20X "normal".
This picture was taken from the kitchen window, a bit fuzzy because of the screen. If you click on it you get a bigger picture. If you right mouse on that you can open it in a new tab and make it even bigger. The boys are about 150' away. Focal length 48.8. File size 508K.


This one is "normal", from about 12'. Focal length 11.6. File size 487K

Dimensions are 1600x1200 in both cases - 2 megapixels. The camera will do up to 16M (4608x3456) but the file size would be substantially larger. I just took a nonsense picture at 16M, the file is 3.4M it would be a lot more detailed but that is unnecessary for many things.


----------



## Alexz7272

What @Bruce said is _very_ true for those that are not looking to do photography professionally. If you are taking photos for your enjoyment, there is no real need to spend an exuberant amount of money on a fancy camera. Also, a camera is only as good as the person behind it. There are several people who can do iPhone photography but they definitely use attachments & Photoshop and/or LightRoom for post production. 
If you are looking to have prints blown up, the pixel number will affect that. If you plan to do video, that also is an influence. Do you want to learn to use Manual mode or the auto settings? It all comes down to what you plan to use it for.  
For me personally, I worked in a photography studio through high school that taught me alot. While it is just a hobby of mine, I do sell prints to others, I do the photography (and video) of products for my partners engineering company and document back-country locations and trails for the local park services as I do extensive back-country backpacking that many cannot access. For those tasks, it made sense to spend a decent sum on a good camera & lenses, I will make the investment back overtime. Photoshop & LightRoom are another factor to consider, almost EVERY photo out there is altered in post-production. There is a HUGE argument among many about these but if you shoot in a raw file, it allows you to bring forward the colors you actually see with the human eye, it does not create unrealistic imagery (unless you make it so). 
Sorry for the long reply! Feel free to send me a message if you have any questions too, I kinda like photography


----------



## greybeard

I'm not much on altering pictures except for cropping.
However , I once won a photo contest by thinking outside the box, where the specified subject matter was simply "A horse".
My entry of my old rawboned paint horse, to howls of protests, won.
I'd post a picture of it, but the member that facilitated the contest has all the old contest pics held hostage by Photobucket. 
(It was just an old paint stained sawhorse I had left in my cowpen one day)

But spring is officially here in East Texas!


----------



## Bruce

Sometimes originality pays off!


----------



## Alexz7272

@greybeard I am jealous of your spring weather!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop

@Hybridchucks I use my ZTE Blade phone.  I do have a camera though. I don't know exactly which one, but I have a Cool Pix.


----------



## Hybridchucks

Oh okay! Cool!


----------



## greybeard

I'm not terribly punctual about de-weeding flower beds and it shows this time of year, as we have a preponderance of cold weather weeds that have to be removed each spring and I just haven't gotten around to it. And, my beds are nothing that will ever win "Yard of the Month awards either, but nonetheless,  spring is in full bloom here. All of my flower beds took a beating last Sept due to having 2-4' of running water on them in The Big Flood, and I'm surprised they did as well as they have this spring.  The wooden borders all floated off as well, a lot of the soil mix was eroded away and I had to go around the property and find the cross ties.
Wandering Jew, Ajuga, not yet blooming day lilies that need to be divided, and the white flowering weeds in middle right. The border on this one is rotted and I need to replace it.





Honeysuckle on the cedar rail fence in front of the porch. Bumble bees and humming birds are feeding well. I have to keep this one trimmed back, honeysuckle is invasive and sends out roots all over from which other trunks will emerge, but they smell so good when sitting on the porch in the evening.. I previously had posted a pic of the bed to the left, but have cut down the tall green plants that were growing then..PaperWhites they are called. Usually bloom in late January-Feb here, but did not this year. In a few weeks that bed will be covered in Celosia--Plume Flame or Fire plant. They make and drop seeds by the hundreds and will grow by themselves once the weather turns hot. Full sun and not a lot of water. They will look like this.
https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1AE8r...-de-flores-de-plantas-200-pcs.jpg_640x640.jpg




Amaryllis blooming, a white rose I will comment on further down, more Ajuga, Wandering Jew, and I haven't gotten around to de-weeding this one at all.




This one of course is Chrysanthemum (Mums) and the wrong time of year for it to bloom. No problem with weeds in this thick cover tho I did have to stop using that bird feeder because I had all kinds of grain growing prolifically where the blue birds kicked the seeds out. Mums too will take over if you aren't careful. I'm not crazy about the tiny blooms, but they are easy to grow and I like the smell of the plant itself. Full sun, as are all my bedding plants.




Red Knockout roses. I did not prune these back last Feb but usually do. They are gangbusters right now. They require  pretty good composted soil. I have some more in the front yard in some awful natural clay and they aren't doing well at all! I need to dig the under-performers up and move them elsewhere.




Last, but my pride and joy..the White Rose. Truly a heirloom variety with a lot of family history, going back to at least the late 1800s. It is the donor for the smaller bush in one of the previous pictures. I do absolutely nothing to this bush except a bit of pruning so I can get by it with the lawn tractor, which contrasts to the need to do a lot for the hybrid teas and knockouts.. It is a testament to the survivability and longevity of some of the heirloom species.





I propagated this one in 2010 from a cutting that was on a piece of property I sold in 2015. That bush had been there since the late 60s, and it came from a bush that grew at the home where I was born in 1950, which itself, came from a cutting from one of several that grew in my grandmother's yard in extreme Northeast Texas. Grandmother, got it from my  paternal great grandfather in the same area, probably in the 30s or early 40s. That bush, came with my Great Great Grandparents when they migrated from Alabama in the post civil war 1800s. White rose has been a part of my family surname for many generations. You may know the story and from it will know my last name. (not to be confused with the movie of the same name)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wars_of_the_Roses


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


>


How do the chickens get up to their waterer??


----------



## greybeard

Same way they get out of the meat case at the grocery store I suppose. I don't raise anything around here that can't protect itself from predators or has to be put up every night. Chicken and eggs are like potatoes...too dang cheap at the store for me to bother with raising.


----------



## Hybridchucks

So, I bought my camera, I haven't checked it out yet, been so busy but its Canon SX50, and I'm super excited to try it out, thanks for all your help!


----------



## Bruce

Looks like a good choice


----------



## Hybridchucks

Thanks


----------



## Alexz7272

So I did my sisters engagement & save the date photos this weekend! Portraits are not really my forte but I bought a new lens to do these for her. I am still editing those ones but I fell in love with this shot I got of my nephew and Ben (his dad, sisters fiancee). I'm thinking of having it put on canvas for her


----------



## Bruce

That is a "keepsake moment" picture!


----------



## Hybridchucks

Kinda obsessed with my camera


----------



## Hybridchucks

still learning how to use it though.


----------



## Bruce

Lovely!!


----------



## Hybridchucks

Thank you!


----------



## goats&moregoats

Love the photos. I take pictures all the time for myself. I always have since I was like 11. Back then I had a cheap camera.


----------



## Hybridchucks

goats&moregoats said:


> Love the photos. I take pictures all the time for myself. I always have since I was like 11. Back then I had a cheap camera.


 Thank you. Ahh


----------



## Hybridchucks

Ready for pic spam?


----------



## Hybridchucks

.


----------



## Hybridchucks

.


----------



## Bruce

You have an artistic eye Hybrid! Hobby or career?


----------



## Hybridchucks

Bruce said:


> You have an artistic eye Hybrid! Hobby or career?


Thank you  Hobby for now  I've always loved photography though


----------



## Alexz7272

@Hybridchucks Are you using any post processing?


----------



## Alexz7272

Still finishing up my sister engagement photos but she kept changing her dang mind and I needed a break from looking at her face 

So I edited photos of my two favorite guys 

My partner, Aaron





My nephew, Leland


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle

Wehner Homestead said:


> I love photography! I actually considered doing something with it but my SIL started a photography business about that time so I just stick to taking pics for fun. No editing here. Most taken with my iPhone. I do have a Canon Rebel but it’s hard to carry it around with 3 kids! I’ve gone through my phone and will share a few up through May 2017 (I have 4000 pics on my phone! Lol)...
> 
> I really like sunrises and sunsets on the farm!
> 1.
> View attachment 44380
> 2. Rainbow over the farm (if you look close it’s a double!)View attachment 44381
> 3. Social Pig
> View attachment 44382
> 4.View attachment 44383
> 5. Ryder- mini horse (rehomed when he bit DD1)
> View attachment 44384
> 6. Moxie
> View attachment 44385
> 7. Maxine and Big BoyView attachment 44386
> 8. View attachment 443879. Mya View attachment 44388
> 10. Fishing on DH’s BDayView attachment 44389


beautiful pictures


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle

Wehner Homestead said:


> @BunnyBoxHop Thank you! I love taking pics on the farm. Here’s a few more...
> 
> 1. Sunset Over Cattle
> View attachment 45511
> 2. Foggy Sunrise Over the HayfieldView attachment 45512
> 3. Family Baling Hay (there’s all three kiddos on the wagon) View attachment 45513
> 4. Monarch Butterfly
> View attachment 45515
> 5. Sunrise (that’s the shop)View attachment 45516
> 6. Colorful SunsetView attachment 45517
> 7. Icy Coop Latch
> View attachment 45518
> 8. Iced Pine
> View attachment 45519
> 9. Sunrise Coming Up DriveView attachment 45520


You take amazing pictures, keep up the good work.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Jennifer Hinkle said:


> You take amazing pictures, keep up the good work.



Thank you!!


----------



## Bruce

Alexz7272 said:


> So I edited photos of my two favorite guys


Nothing but "like" for those!!


----------



## Hybridchucks

Alexz7272 said:


> @Hybridchucks Are you using any post processing?


Ive never heard of it, what is it? Sorry i feel really silly.


----------



## Bruce

I guess that means "no" 

Post processing is where the statement "pictures never lie" becomes a lie  You can change the image's brightness, sharpness, take out red eye, alter things in the picture.


----------



## Hybridchucks

Bruce said:


> I guess that means "no"
> 
> Post processing is where the statement "pictures never lie" becomes a lie  You can change the image's brightness, sharpness, take out red eye, alter things in the picture.


Ahh okay. No, no editing.


----------



## Alexz7272

@Hybridchucks It is so much more indepth then just that. Since the beginning of the invention of the camera, there has always been a level of post-processing. It allows you to bring out the true colors in an image that the human eye see and not just what the camera is able to capture. All professional photographers shoot in raw, not jpeg. This allows you to tweak the image to what you saw in the person, not what the camera perceived (in jpeg it makes those decisions for you) 
You do of course get people who go overboard and manipulate an image to the extreme, I am not a fan and professional photographers are not part of that group. It takes time and practice to get good at it and have it look natural. I'll find an image and show you before vs after to show you that it is simple tweaking. I use Lightroom & Photoshop. I worked at a photography studio all through high school and learned alot from my mentor. Post-processing is not something that ruins an image, it enhances the image and any you see out there in any form is post-processed even the tiniest bit, cameras are not equivalent to the human eye even with all our technological advancements. Even an image straight from the camera is altered. If you'd even like to know more, you are more then welcome to message me! I've been practicing and studying it for a while now and I know how daunting it can be! 
Remember, photography is a an art form, it is up to the artist how they want an image perceived


----------



## Hybridchucks

Thank you, very well put.


----------



## Alexz7272

SOCC means straight out of camera. As you can see in the final, I simply cropped closer, brightened the image from the full color and removed the scab my nephew has on his chin, not something he is going to want to see when he is older! The SOCC was taken in raw which allowed me to pull the light that was missing when the camera took the image (it tends to be a bit darker so you can get the right exposure when you edit it)


----------



## Alexz7272

Now here is one with more manipulation. My nephew has an amazing imagination, so he loved being 'made into a character' as he put it.


----------



## Hybridchucks

My Camera's zoom is absolutely incredible. Took a picture of the sky with no zoom and zoomed in and took a pic of the moon. Crazy...


----------



## Hybridchucks

The distance, MAN!!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’m going to have to try this!!


----------



## Hybridchucks

The first pic os of a star. Zoom up, its amazing.


----------



## Bruce

Wow. What is the zoom on the camera? I've not tried looking at the moon but I really doubt my 60X is going to be as big and detailed as what you have there.


----------



## Bruce

OK, had to go out and move Anais from a nest box to the brooding area. I cleaned out the entire coop today and put down new shavings and installed the brooder area for the chicks that should arrive Tue or Wed. Here are my two moon shots - 60X optical. Could have used a tripod!:


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Very impressive!!!


----------



## Hybridchucks

Bruce said:


> Wow. What is the zoom on the camera? I've not tried looking at the moon but I really doubt my 60X is going to be as big and detailed as what you have there.


Lens 50X 15


----------



## Hybridchucks




----------



## Hybridchucks




----------



## Hybridchucks

This one was a COMPLETE fail


----------



## Bruce

You are getting some great colors in your pictures.

So the fail was a duck or chicken maybe?


----------



## Hybridchucks

Bruce said:


> You are getting some great colors in your pictures.
> 
> So the fail was a duck or chicken maybe?


Thank you!
Sorry  The blurry chicken


----------



## greybeard

Having some water rat problems again. Looks peaceful don't it?


 
zoom.......


 


 



 

I'm set up to fix their wagon tho. 


 

Never underestimate the power of a 330 conibear.


----------



## greybeard

They built a little dam just at the end of that water, and I opened it up just a little so the water would trickle and set a 330 right in the middle of it.


 
If they pull this brazen act tomorrow evening, I'll be waiting with the Mossberg and a tube full of 1/0


----------



## Hybridchucks

I love the colours in this picture. =




Creepy cat that looks like a panther =






Foal getting up off the ground  =




Cobwebs on a plant =



 


I don't know why... but this weird picture is my favourite =


 

And some extra random pix =


----------



## Hybridchucks

A tiny pancake i made, the size of a small coin. 
Teeny drop of syrup and butter even 


 Dandylion 

Female sparrow getting twigs for her nest =


 

 (in full zoom, so its a bit blurred )

Cat =


 


Brother's eye =


 


A beautiful foal =


----------



## greybeard

This old fisherman doesn't know how close to certain death he is walking.
5ft in front of him, right at the water's edge, is a set and hair triggered 330 conibear beaver trap


----------



## greybeard




----------



## Nifty

Goodness, so many great pics in this thread!!!


----------



## Alexz7272

Thought I'd bring this thread back to life! Here is my most recent work


----------



## Alexz7272

Oh and here is the last one!


----------



## Bruce

Very nice Alex!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Not near the same caliber as some of these other pics, but I like these pics.


----------



## Bruce

Very nice GW!!


----------



## Granny Heeney

I started at the very beginning and looked at them all!  BEAUTIFUL!    I spent about an hour and would have spent another; I enjoyed these all very much and am hoping y'all will post more!


----------



## wild stallion

@FurgusonK 
On the last picture thread #19
what is it, I can't see a thing?!


----------



## Bruce

Sadly Kate hasn't been on the site for over 2 years


----------

